# My AMAR foster, Buster



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Buster is about 7 years old. Since being treated for arthritis and thyroid, he's a bouncing, happy guy! He loooooves to play with his toys, especially a game of fetch. He's a gentleman on the leash and goes potty outside. Once he's played, he cuddles up on the couch with you. As long as he is not confined, he's a perfect boy in the house, even left alone.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a sweetie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:look at those ears:wub: he's so cute:wub: Buster it won't be long before you have a forever home:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a cute little guy, and how wonderful of you to take him in! :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, he is just adorable. Lucky him to have you foster him and lucky you for all the lovin I'm sure he is giving you:wub::wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe...he sure is a cutie!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love his cute ears... he's adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - Buster looks like he's a sweetheart. So glad he's responding well to treatment. Isn't fostering great? Hope he finds his furever home soon. In the meantime, he's in such good hands. :aktion033:


----------

